# what is up with accuweather?



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

this year they dont seem to be able to predict a storm to save there life.
right now for indy there predicting 7+ inchs in the next 3 days.
this will be the 3rd time since jan 1 2008 they have claimed 7"+ snow fall and so far they have not got one right? i mena i pay for there service so i must think there decent. and for the most part they normally are but as of late they havent been able to hit the head of a nail with a 10 lb sledge.

anyone else feel this way or is it just me?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

theyve been absolutly disgraceful for NJ this year....:angry:


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey Payton I usually just check NOAA. They seem to be about as accurate as anyone, LOL, and it is free. I just checked NOAA & they are calling for about an inch &half tonight in Indy and Greenfield so be careful tonight.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

jkiser96;521154 said:


> Hey Payton I usually just check NOAA. They seem to be about as accurate as anyone, LOL, and it is free. I just checked NOAA & they are calling for about an inch &half tonight in Indy and Greenfield so be careful tonight.


Yeah, that is all good Accu is saying 1-2 tonight and 3-6 thursday and another 1-3 thursday night! Plus the screwed up on in Dec bigtime too!


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

intellicast + grocery chains = profit for someone


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

KINNCO;521186 said:


> intellicast + grocery chains = profit for someone[/QUOTE
> 
> Exactly


----------



## mnormington (Dec 18, 2007)

payton;521114 said:


> this year they dont seem to be able to predict a storm to save there life.
> right now for indy there predicting 7+ inchs in the next 3 days.
> this will be the 3rd time since jan 1 2008 they have claimed 7"+ snow fall and so far they have not got one right? i mena i pay for there service so i must think there decent. and for the most part they normally are but as of late they havent been able to hit the head of a nail with a 10 lb sledge.
> 
> anyone else feel this way or is it just me?


You actually pay them for it? Why would you do that? You can get free weather forecasts from a hundred different places.


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

i have it on my phone. as my normal job im away from the house/motel for extended periods of time.so its nice to be able to pop open my phone and say o its gonna rain later..


----------



## billet-boy (Dec 31, 2007)

snow in Indianapolis HaHaHa 
Man I sure hope so


----------



## BREAULT69 (Jan 15, 2008)

They've been way off here. They were close a couple times in December but not since. NOAA has been pretty close most of the time.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

They suck, they are unbelievable. For crying out loud they contradict them selves in there own forecast


----------



## Duracutter (Oct 25, 2006)

payton;521114 said:


> this year they dont seem to be able to predict a storm to save there life.
> right now for indy there predicting 7+ inchs in the next 3 days.
> this will be the 3rd time since jan 1 2008 they have claimed 7"+ snow fall and so far they have not got one right? i mena i pay for there service so i must think there decent. and for the most part they normally are but as of late they havent been able to hit the head of a nail with a 10 lb sledge.
> 
> anyone else feel this way or is it just me?


Same here in Canada. Accuweather should rename their company to Stupidweather.

They are like the worst.... never ever right. Wow...


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

jkiser96;521154 said:


> Hey Payton I usually just check NOAA. They seem to be about as accurate as anyone, LOL, and it is free. I just checked NOAA & they are calling for about an inch &half tonight in Indy and Greenfield so be careful tonight.


same here. i watch local news, check noaa. i look at accuweather too but dont put much into it.
also weather underground. but noaa works.


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

the local weather guys are worse then accuweather here in indy. i swear one of them openly admited today he has no idea what were gonna be in for thrusday thru friday. something but he refused to say what he called it wintery mixed conditions. last time the local weather guys called for 9inchs we got 1.5 inchs of ice.. there all tools i tell ya


----------

